# 2008 ToC gossip



## george_da_trog (Feb 12, 2004)

Well, take this for what it's worth but, I live in Patterson and was talking the head of the city parks department last week and asked her if she's heard anything about the Tour of California coming through Patterson next year. Surprisingly she said yes.

The ToC people had recently contacted the city concerning getting the required paperwork to close the roads in Patterson. She said she sent them the paper work early last week.

I think the chances are good that stage 3 (Modesto to San Jose) is going to go up Del Puerto Canyon and over Mnt. Hamilton. This is the stage I've been dreaming of.

george


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

I thought they already posted there route for 08, ill check it out


----------



## george_da_trog (Feb 12, 2004)

The posted the start and finish of each route but not the route details.



george


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

george_da_trog said:


> Well, take this for what it's worth but, I live in Patterson and was talking the head of the city parks department last week and asked her if she's heard anything about the Tour of California coming through Patterson next year. Surprisingly she said yes.
> 
> The ToC people had recently contacted the city concerning getting the required paperwork to close the roads in Patterson. She said she sent them the paper work early last week.
> 
> ...



You and me both George. I would like to see the finish at the top of Hamilton. However I doubt that will happen due to spectator room. But it could also be at the Alum Rock park and that would suffice.


----------



## george_da_trog (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought this was a big deal, but the reaction seems to be in the.... meh... range.


Maybe the ToC is just too far away. 



george


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Way cool. Hope you're right - then I get to go outside and get a ringside seat!


----------



## sellsworth (Apr 6, 2006)

george_da_trog said:


> .... going to go up Del Puerto Canyon and over Mnt. Hamilton. This is the stage I've been dreaming of.
> 
> george


Is this a tough route? What's the profile like?


----------



## george_da_trog (Feb 12, 2004)

It's a tough route, Del Puerto Canyon isn't but the back of Hamilton is. 

The last 6 miles you gain 2300ft or more. but you're climbing before then since Patterson.


george


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The east side of Mt Hamilton climbs 2000' in 4.3 miles. Last year the CSC team used it as a test for their riders when they were training in the area before ToC. It averages about 8.8% but there's a section of 10% for a mile and a half or so.

Del Puerto is a pretty good climb too. Del Puerto and Mt Ham is a good place to run a race through except that it's going to be difficult for spectators to access. Lots of people walked up the bottom mile or so of Sierra rd but few are going to ride up Mt Hamilton and down the back side to spectate.


----------

